# Stumble on acceleration



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

oreo382 said:


> I don't know if anyone has experienced this but here is what is happening.I have filled my last 2 tanks of fuel with Shell premium diesel just to see if there is a difference.I have noticed that as the weather is warming (12 celsius) that on startup the engine is stumbling when I give it a bit of gas,almost like its missing.I let it warm up for a minute or so and then drive off.The low throttle acceleration is poor.After driving for about 10 minutes the temp gauge was about 1/2 way to normal when I went to accelerate in traffic the car almost stalled,kind of like a gasser when the ignition cuts out.After full warm up things seem normal.Do you think its winter fuel (don't know if they have changed over yet or when that happens).
> However the stumble in traffic was really pronounced.No check engine light.


Check your fuel filter and tightness of all your hose connections in the engine compartment, if fueling system is not sealed and you get air in there you have all the symptoms you've just described. Search there is a thread here regarding hose tightness, cheers. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like fuel starvation to me. I would also suggest the fuel filter and intake hoses as a starting point. Also I would just use regular diesel, not premium.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Well I was down to 1/2 tank and filled up with Husky Diesel Max.I'll see what happens and report back.As far as air or loose fuel lines,fuel filter etc.why doesn't this happen all the time then?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've run Shell V-Power Diesel exclusively. It is normal pump diesel that is fortified with an additive at the pump. 

The Husky diesel claims to be of a higher cetane level. But I've never tried it because the Husky nearest me is only equipped with the extra large nozzles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oreo382 said:


> Well I was down to 1/2 tank and filled up with Husky Diesel Max.I'll see what happens and report back.As far as air or loose fuel lines,fuel filter etc.why doesn't this happen all the time then?


Maybe the ECU is able to compensate sometimes and not others. It's a good question.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

How about a good run on the highway?

or

I wonder if the fuel in the system heats up when the car is driven. Seems likely since the injection system is closed - the fuel just pumps fuel though the system past the injectors. When they open, the fuel is taken from the continuous flow stream. Heated fuel is returned to the tank.

If this is so, then any leak in the system could seal up with heat. Alternately, the viscosity of the fuel could decrease and flow through a clogged fuel filter could be come easier.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Going off topic....

I've often thought of getting a rubber adapter to go on the large nozzles designed for trucks. That would certainly make things easier for me. The diesel pumps are always on the same island as the gas pumps so even if nobody is pumping diesel, it is sometime difficult to get at the pump. On the other hand, the truck pumps are almost always empty.

http://www.amazon.com/TDI-Diesel-Fuel-Nozzle-Adapter/dp/B00696Y74O

Diesel Fueling Adapter - 000072709 - 000072709 - IDParts.com

I haven't because of reading other forums and finding warnings like this:

Fill-up's when using pump adapter [Archive] - Bimmerfest - BMW Forums



Tomko said:


> ...the Husky nearest me is only equipped with the extra large nozzles.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

If this issue began after you switched fuel sources, as your post seems to indicate, I would switch back to what you were using. The diesel you are using now could be bad.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> How about a good run on the highway?
> 
> or
> 
> ...


I could be wrong - but I thought the CTD was a returnless design.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dougc905 said:


> Going off topic....
> 
> I've often thought of getting a rubber adapter to go on the large nozzles designed for trucks. That would certainly make things easier for me. The diesel pumps are always on the same island as the gas pumps so even if nobody is pumping diesel, it is sometime difficult to get at the pump. On the other hand, the truck pumps are almost always empty.
> 
> ...


I tried one of the high flow pumps once. The fuel comes out REALLY FAST. You have to be super careful not to make a mess. I only used it because I was in the middle of nowhere almost out of fuel and didn't have a choice as that was the only diesel around. This was years ago, though, on an old Mercedes.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm thinking the diesel was a bad batch.I was poking around under the hood checking for loose clamps on the intake and see there is an oil film around this "pcv heater" which is just before the turbo inlet. Is this normal,anyone else have this?


----------

